# 25 years gecko



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey guys,
Im sure we're all familiar with Audi's 25 years of quattro gecko. As i bought my car on the 25th year, i was wondering if any of you know where I could get a sticker for my car like this one i noticed.
Seeing as our cars were the ones that started it all - I thought it would be a nice touch that enthusiasts could relate to.











_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 5:22 AM 8/9/2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 25 years gecko (Mr.RS4)*

I have two of them on my 90. I got them at the dealer here in Holland. They are sold out, you cant get them anymore is wat i know. Maybe you can find them at ebay?
http://www.audiforum.nl/phpBB2...=6102


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: 25 years gecko (JeroenGT)*

I have seen them on ebay- search audi decal


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 25 years gecko (Mr.RS4)*

I think I can help you out shoot me a PM.


----------

